
What lies beneath: our love affair with living underwater - gpresot
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jun/08/what-lies-beneath-our-love-affair-with-living-underwater
======
exanimo_sai
I blame Jules Verne entirely.

“The sea is everything. It covers seven tenths of the terrestrial globe. Its
breath is pure and healthy. It is an immense desert, where man is never
lonely, for he feels life stirring on all sides. The sea is only the
embodiment of a supernatural and wonderful existence. It is nothing but love
and emotion; it is the Living Infinite. ”

And a childhood spent with the most gorgeously illustrated children's book on
a clock maker that lived in Atlantis - a book I've never been able to find
since :/

